# FreeBSD DVD mounting lock up problem



## Tomxu (May 13, 2009)

I've installed a McAfee Secure Firewall on my FreeBSD machine. But sometimes the machine locks up during reboot for about 15 minutes with the following message:

```
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - REQUEST_SENSE timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - PREVENT_ALLOW timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - PREVENT_ALLOW timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - PREVENT_ALLOW timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - PREVENT_ALLOW timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - PREVENT_ALLOW timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
acd0: FAILURE - PREVENT_ALLOW timed out
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mfid0s3a
```


Could some please help me resolve the problem?

Thanks!!!

Enclosed is the dmesg.txt file after the lock-up:


----------



## roddierod (May 13, 2009)

I wasn't aware that McAfee made software that ran on FreeBSD.

Anyway, why not use pf?


----------



## Tomxu (May 13, 2009)

McAfee acquired Secure Computing last year and changed the Sidewinder Firewall into McAfee Secure Firewall which runs on FreeBSD.

Anyway, what is pf?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware that McAfee made software that ran on FreeBSD.


A few years ago there used to be a McAfee virusscanner (uvscan) in the ports tree.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2009)

Tomxu said:
			
		

> Anyway, what is pf?


One of the three firewalls Freebsd has in it's base OS.


----------



## Tomxu (May 13, 2009)

Could anyone take a look at the problem I have and give me some help?


----------



## roddierod (May 13, 2009)

If this didn't start until you installed the McAfee stuff, I'd go to the McAfee site for support. I've never seen an error like that.


----------



## roddierod (May 13, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> A few years ago there used to be a McAfee virusscanner (uvscan) in the ports tree.



Ah, I had forgot all about that. Never understood it purpose


----------



## vivek (May 13, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Ah, I had forgot all about that. Never understood it purpose



Have you ever run a mail server or cifs server? Tons of virus gets transmitted using CIFS or mail servers. It is just a propitiatory virus scanner. Most people trend to use open source clamav; but many business prefers brand like McAfee.


----------



## gnemmi (May 13, 2009)

That's weird .. that's almost the same message I get when I try to resume from suspend ([cmd=]acpiconf -s 3[/cmd]) on my Dell 1318 ... but I get it from ad4 (the only Hard drive on the notebook ...).

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3886

Something is in a really bad shape ...

Sorry, but no, I can't help you with this one .. I just can atest that I have the same problem but in my case it relates to ACPI .. and now that you post this, I'm inclined to believe that it actually doesn't relate neither to McAfee or to ACPI code ... it seems to be related to ata/sata/io FreeBSD code ...


----------



## Tomxu (May 14, 2009)

Could it be hardware problem? Or maybe FreeBSD kernel does not support certain type of ATA/SATA/IO?


----------

